# First Spawn Log! :)



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello all!

Today I've received great news: I'm going to be a betta mom this summer! I found a nice DeT steel blue male with little black specks on him and thought OMG I CAN'T LET THOSE SPOTS DIE WITH HIM so I bought him with the intent of breeding him.

But then I thought: "What am I going to do with hundreds of babies?" There was no way I could find homes for all of them, it would be too time-consuming. But today, I went into one of my local fish stores and asked if they'd be interested in buying the spawn, they said YES! Apparently they have no local betta breeders and they seemed thrilled about my offer 

I special-ordered a steel blue HMPK female through them and she'll be here in just over a month. I'm SO excited. I'll be breeding her to my steel blue DeT male in May or June once we've moved into a bigger apartment (and when it's warmer: Canada is chilly this time of year).

If anyone has any hacks, tips, tricks, or warnings about betta breeding, I'd love to hear them!

* I'll submit pictures of the breeding pair once the female arrives and the male grows a bit, he's still a bebe.*​


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Welcome to the betta breeding world! Im your humble host Kader  . First warning, this can become VERY addicting.

If you have any questions, don’t hesitate to tag me and ask them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

If you are in this for a profit, my advice is to breed Kois/ marbles they are the most desired in the market at the moment. Also if your in it for the profit, theres not much to be had lol.


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

KaderTheAnt said:


> Welcome to the betta breeding world! Im your humble host Kader  . First warning, this can become VERY addicting.
> 
> If you have any questions, don’t hesitate to tag me and ask them.


OK! Thanks! I will hehe :grin2:


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

RickyTan said:


> If you are in this for a profit, my advice is to breed Kois/ marbles they are the most desired in the market at the moment. Also if your in it for the profit, theres not much to be had lol.


Hahahaha well good thing I'm not doing it for money! I told the LFS they could have the spawn for next to nothing... I'm just hoping that breeding will eventually at least pay for itself... Not counting labor of course, just equipment.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I would love to see the parents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's a video of the dad from this morning. My amateur eye sees decent 
finnage on him, for a delta anyway. But he's still a baby.... hoping fins don't start growing at different rates lol. Second opinion would be greatly appreciated. I don't have any pics of the mom yet! 

*EDIT: *The video is upside down?! Ugh! I don't have time to put it right-side up  Hopefully you can see enough... with it being upside down and full of glare with the reflection of my phone... that's embarrassingly bad quality lol!






I also read somewhere that an underfed baby will grow more fins and an overfed baby will beef up its body (not SBD level overfeeding). I want his body to grow!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

bevsies said:


> I also read somewhere that an underfed baby will grow more fins and an overfed baby will beef up its body (not SBD level overfeeding). I want his body to grow!


Not under fed. But slower body growth - like when you move fry to solitary half-1g. Foods with exoskeleton, IMO helps develop fins as well, compared to wormy foods.

Your little buddy already has developed fins. Anal is a bit long but the dorsal is very nice. If he is young, usually anal fins will grow more than other fins. . . . But it all depends on his genetic background.


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

indjo said:


> Your little buddy already has developed fins. Anal is a bit long but the dorsal is very nice. If he is young, usually anal fins will grow more than other fins. . . . But it all depends on his genetic background.
> 
> View attachment 938290


Good! That's what I was thinking, I really like his dorsal but... hopefully his PK girlfriend will shorten his anal.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It doesn't work that way. Most PKs have naturally longer anal, unless it's a symetrical PK. So if crossed to a HM/long fin, usually fry will have longer anal. 

If you breed for HM, you will have to breed this out. Keep breeding the ones with the most balanced fins. And when adding new genes, get one with balanced fins. But if you go the PK way, you don't have to worry unless you are going after symmetrical PK


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok! Well im going for PK. Not a hugehugefan of long fins hehe. I guess ill just have to see how the babies turn out and go from there!


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

long fins and not having a 90 degree angle on the tail are two dominant genes. Youll have to breed the two, than the siblings to each other or breed one of the fry to the mother .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm going for PK!


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Nothing much to report about the breeding plan, except that the female I ordered did not arrive. I put in another order through the same fish store which will take another 3-4 weeks. As far as I can tell, the betta scene in Canada is dismal 

Here's an update of the male, he's super active and always has a bubblenest on the go.


----------

